
Prevent mail to Gmail users from being blocked or sent to spam - chmars
https://support.google.com/mail/answer/81126
======
chmars
Found on Twitter:

'We've updated our guidelines to help ensure your messages are delivered to
#gmail users’ inbox. Using these methods reduces the possibility that your
messages will be marked as spam, or blocked by Gmail.'

[https://twitter.com/gmail/status/1222592248199745537](https://twitter.com/gmail/status/1222592248199745537)

